# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Release] D2R Maphack For Sale

## Tenpb

I have created a working Diablo 2 Resurrected Maphack, in its current form its very basic - reveals the map ( one click ) and it stays active as long as you are in the game, and highlights the doors on the map so you know which path to take. it works with new D2R graphics ofcourse. I have been testing it for 2 days now, and there are no big issues, other then ocassional crashes which happen without the maphack aswell.

For a video of how it works, feel free to contact me via discord

Price is 50$ - this does NOT include support and future updates, but if you'd like to use a basic maphack on your D2R journey, im your guy.

I also plan to do a sort of pindle farming bot aswell in the near future that reads the screen memory to work.

For any other info, pm me or contact me on discord.

Hjdkova#0133

----------


## terere

Someone other is offering the same MH on elite***.com, pay attention. 

As i can see they have different DISCORD NAMES:

----------


## Bfernandes18

DO NOT purchase from this person, I am the person selling this on Elitepvpers, he has copied my streamable video that I have provided to other people for proof, I have now taken it down and will reupload it.

----------


## Mojoguy01

> DO NOT purchase from this person, I am the person selling this on Elitepvpers, he has copied my streamable video that I have provided to other people for proof, I have now taken it down and will reupload it.


Added on discord, and am interested. I did however see some questionable comments on your other post on that *other* site.  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## mikedarling905

wow shame on him for trying to scam. i miss the old mh though  :Frown:

----------


## outer1990

Be careful with both of them. Went to elitepvpers and no proof and complaints for those that paid already. He is probably the thread starter aswell.

----------


## mjoe87

> wow shame on him for trying to scam. i miss the old mh though


The second one is a scammer too!

Link

----------


## Petran199

Hey, I'm interested but I cannot find you in discord with this tag: Hjdkova#0133 can you send me a valid one in order to get in contact?

----------


## mjoe87

> Hey, I'm interested but I cannot find you in discord with this tag: Hjdkova#0133 can you send me a valid one in order to get in contact?


Both are sammers! Just klick the link one post above yours.....

----------


## celticfrost23

So neither this guy or the one at epvp is legit? That really sucks. I'm willing to pay big $$$ for a working mh.

----------


## vollekanne

dont buy
its scam
on elite p** com are many users that have payd and get nothing

a mod need to ban this guy

----------


## rockafella7269

> dont buy
> its scam
> on elite p** com are many users that have payd and get nothing
> 
> a mod need to ban this guy


hey add me rockafella#6616 i have real maphack can show live selling for $100 let me know ty

----------

